# Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

Pressemeldung 







*Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein
​*
*Freizeitfischerei von sozioökonomischer Bedeutung*

*Das Bundesumweltministerium plant, in den Verordnungsentwürfen zur Ausweisung der marinen Schutzgebiete in der deutschen ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone (AWZ-Schutzgebietsverordnungen) die Freizeitfischerei zu verbieten. Hierzu erklären die stellvertretende Vorsitzende der CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion Gitta Connemann und der haushaltspolitische Sprecher der Fraktion Eckhardt Rehberg:*
Gitta Connemann: „Die Fischerei ist ein traditionell wichtiger Bestandteil von Wirtschaft und Kultur an der Küste sowie an Flüssen, Seen und Teichen. Auch als Attraktion für den Tourismus trägt sie zur Wirtschaftskraft bei. Wir hoffen, dass Bundesumweltministerin Hendricks endlich einlenkt und das Angelverbot endgültig aufgibt. Damit sich die Bestände weiter erholen können und damit unsere Ostseefischer eine wirtschaftliche Perspektive haben, sind wir nach intensiven Verhandlungen zu einem vertretbaren Ergebnis in der Dorschfangquote gekommen. Diese haben wir zugleich mit Maßnahmen und Ausgleichszahlungen zur Unterstützung der Fischer flankiert.“

Eckhardt Rehberg: „Mit uns wird es kein Ausspielen von Fischern gegenüber Freizeitfängern geben, denn wir stehen für ein ausgewogenes Miteinander. Zur Unterstützung der Fischereibetriebe aufgrund gekürzter Fangquoten für Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee, haben wir die Mittel um zwei Millionen Euro erhöht. Somit stehen insgesamt 4,2 Millionen Euro zur Verfügung, die um EU-Mittel weiter ergänzt werden.“

*Hintergrund:*
Die Freizeitfischerei in der Nord- und Ostsee ist von sozioökonomischer Bedeutung. Bundesminister Christian Schmidt hat deshalb wegen der fehlenden wissenschaftlichen Begründung das zunächst vorgesehene Pauschalverbot abgelehnt und seinen Ministervorbehalt geltend gemacht. Die neuen Vorschläge des Bundesumweltministeriums sehen zwar eine zeitliche und örtliche Begrenzung des Fischereiverbotes anstatt eines Pauschalverbotes vor. Die für die Freizeitfischerei wichtigen Gebiete, jeweils im westlichen Teil sowohl des Fehmarnbelts als auch der Pommerschen Bucht einschließlich der Riffanteile, sind aber deutlich größer als in den ursprünglichen Entwürfen. Maßgebliche Gebiete würden von ganzjährigen Schließungen betroffen sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*

ICH HABE MITTLERWEILE EIN ALTER ERREICHT wo ich viele versprechungen gehört habe und lügen lügen lügen.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*

Dazu:
Kann ich bestätigen, weil ich dabei gesessen bin..


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Frau Hagedorn von der SPD hat am Samstag vor dem Mikrofon des NDR gesagt, dass Frau Hendricks der Ministervorbehalt nicht interessiert und das Angelverbot in den AWZ durchziehen wird, da ja Verkehrsminsiter Dobrindt von der CDU auch das Gigaliner- Projekt durchgezogen hat. Also eine Retourkutsche der SPD auf Kosten des Angeltourismus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*



esox02 schrieb:


> ICH HABE MITTLERWEILE EIN ALTER ERREICHT wo ich viele versprechungen gehört habe und lügen lügen lügen.......


Vollkommen richtig (siehe CDU in Baden-Württemberg, klares Wahlversprechen GEGEN Nachtangelverbot und dann als Juniorpartner der GRÜNEN eingeknickt. Siehe: CDU Baden-Württemberg: Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen..)..

Umso wichtiger ist es daher, das alles öffentlich zu machen, um die Damen und Herren nachher  wenigstens dran erinnern zu können..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*

Seeeehr gesunde Einstellung!!
#6#6


----------



## BERND2000 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eckhardt Rehberg: „Mit uns wird es kein Ausspielen von Fischern gegenüber Freizeitfängern geben, denn wir stehen für ein ausgewogenes Miteinander. Zur Unterstützung der Fischereibetriebe aufgrund gekürzter Fangquoten für Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee, haben wir die Mittel um zwei Millionen Euro erhöht. Somit stehen insgesamt 4,2 Millionen Euro zur Verfügung, die um EU-Mittel weiter ergänzt werden.“



 Klingt gut im Wahljahr 2017.
 Aber was sagt es aus?

 Ausspielen können eher Extrem-Tier und Naturschützer Fischer gegen Angler, etwas was sicher abzulehnen ist, weil dieser Kreis halt klein ist, sich aber so verhält als wenn alle Anderen keine Rechte hätten.

 Sonst steht da nur das man das was geeignet ist, keinen zu verärgern.
 Aber keine Lösungsversuche oder Verbesserungen für die Menschen.

 Weitere Millionen für die Fischerei um ein Gewerbe zu erhalten, was kaum Menschen Lohn und Brot gibt und Überkapazitäten entgegen der Beute aufweist.
 Ist ja nicht so als wenn die nicht auch noch anders gefördert werden.
 Z.B durch den Besatz von Wandersalmoniden oder Aalen.

 Das Fischer, Naturschutz und Angler um Fische konkurrieren sollte klar sein.
 Wer es ablehnt die Nutzung klug aufzuteilen (gegeneinander), handelt halt dumm oder will nur gewählt werden.

 Die Fische sind Allgemeinbesitz, es geht also darum sie so zu verteilen das möglichst viele Menschen daraus Nutzen haben, ohne das Kosten entstehen.
 Die Fischerei rechnet sich halt oft immer weniger, auch weil die Grundlagen nicht erhalten worden.
 Die Zeiten wo man den Fischreichtum der Meere wie Füllhörner betrachte sollten vorbei sein.
 Es gibt weder die deutsche Walfangflotte noch die Hochseefischerflotte heute noch , nur die Küsten und teilweise auch die Flussfischerei versucht man aus nostalgischen Gründen zu erhalten.
 Wie schräg würde man es empfinden wenn die Angler wegen der Quote nun die Anfahrt bezahlt bekämen, damit sie trotzdem an die Küste kommen.

 Schlimm genug das es nun Fang-Quoten benötigt, was ja zeigt das da sicher auch zu viel gefischt wird.

 Erhaltende Subventionen sind immer nur das Zeichen, das da etwas nicht mehr stimmt, dem man sich aber nicht stellen will.
 So vermeidet man die Anpassung an die Gegebenheiten und zahlt für etwas was keine Lösung bringt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*

Komischerweise spricht die CDU immer dann von Einsatz gegenüber einem Thema und Pro der Bevölkerung wenn das Thema längst durch ist. Wenn man so engagiert wäre, hätte man doch im Vorfeld alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt.

Einfach nur Stimmenfang.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*

Richtig!!! 
Natürlich ist das Stimmenfang der CDU - siehe oben Beispiel aus B-W!!!!!

Aber bei der SPD ist schon EINDEUTIG GLASKLAR, dass sie GEGEN Angler und für Angelverbote sind, was die SPD auch klar kommuniziert.

Was daraus jeder für sich schliesst, ist jedem seine persönliche Sache.

Aber wir haben informiert, so dass man es zumindest weiss..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*

Offtopic
Ist vielleicht mit SPD und CDU in der Politik um Angel und Angeln wie mit Schneiderlöchner oder Happach-Kasan als DAFV-Präsi (Angler verlieren am Ende so oder so)??????
:q:q
Offtopic aus


----------



## Pikepauly (24. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*

Ich glaube das kann man nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren.

Der Union sind die Angler schlicht egal. 
Die Grünen und die SPD sind aber von vorne herein gegen Angler und Jäger und auch willens aktiv gegen uns vorzugehen.
Das kann sich natürlich sehr unterschiedlich auswirken, siehe Baden-Würtemberg, aber die Gegner der Naturnutzung sind sicher in der Masse nicht da zu finden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich glaube das kann man nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren.
> 
> Der Union sind die Angler schlicht egal.
> Die Grünen und die SPD sind aber von vorne herein gegen Angler und Jäger und auch willens aktiv gegen uns vorzugehen.
> Das kann sich natürlich sehr unterschiedlich auswirken, siehe Baden-Würtemberg, aber die Gegner der Naturnutzung sind sicher in der Masse nicht da zu finden.



Naturschutz ist schlicht Mainstream ohne Nachzudenken. Ein Trend, eine Beschwichtigung der eigenen Moral. Vogelschutzgebiete fordern und Windkrafträder bauen, den Bach schützen, Turbinen installieren. Den Wolf ansiedeln, aber aus Angst Zäune ziehen. Ökostrom, aber Handys aus Kinderhänden gefertigt.

Das Problem daran ist, das der schnelle Gedanke ausformuliert und durch viele Taube, Stumme und Willenlose getragen zur Pflicht aller anderen wird. Ein Thema wird für 5 Sekunden analysiert, die Meinung steht, der Mensch muss weichen. Das diese Masse an "Zombies" dabei vergisst das man selbst Mensch ist wird erst dann verstanden, wenn der Arsch im Sommer an den See zum Baden will, der Hund im Fluss schwimmen oder der eigene Sohn vielleicht Angeln möchte. Dann dauert es 5 Sekunden, die eigene Moral nimmt neue Züge an.

Diesen Kampf wird niemand gewinnen können, weil dieser Impuls, der Stattfinden muss, nur einem Selbst aufkeimen kann. Mein Gefühl sagt mir, das zwischen Ipad und Eikocher bald kein Unterschied mehr besteht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Naturschutz ist schlicht Mainstream ohne Nachzudenken.


könnte von mir sein..
:q:q:q


----------



## mefofänger (24. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*

die SPD vergisst immer mehr ihre SOZIAL!!!!!! DEMOKRATISCHE!!!!!! Einstellung!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat mfg mefofänger


----------



## thanatos (25. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*

na klar vor den Wahlen - die einen fischen die Angler und die anderen 
 die selbst ernannten Tierrechtler 
 und nach den Wahlen gehen sie wieder zusammen ins Bett


----------



## Rheinangler (25. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*

Das Hauptproblem ist doch immer, dass Koalitionen nach Wahlen entstehen müssen. Heisst also wahrscheinlich:

CDU und Mutti gewinnen mal wieder und vereinen (mauscheln) sich (gegen den gewählten Willen Ihrer Wähler) mit der SPD zusammen.... und dann werden wieder die Pöstchen / Ministerien verschoben.

Man nur hoffen, dass zumindest die Grünen Volldeppen raus bleiben - die sind noch mehr daneben als das rote  Volk. 

Eigentlich sind die CDU, SPD und Grüne für mich (nicht nur als Angler) nicht wählbar. CDU, weil Sie am Ende auf jeden Fall wieder einknicken und die anderen beiden, weil sie voll einen am Helm haben und jede Menge unkompetentes Politikervolk in Ihren Reihen haben.


----------



## mefofänger (26. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Union setzt sich gegen Angelverbot für Freizeitfischer ein*

wahre worte!!!!!!!


Rheinangler schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist doch immer, dass Koalitionen nach Wahlen entstehen müssen. Heisst also wahrscheinlich:
> 
> CDU und Mutti gewinnen mal wieder und vereinen (mauscheln) sich (gegen den gewählten Willen Ihrer Wähler) mit der SPD zusammen.... und dann werden wieder die Pöstchen / Ministerien verschoben.
> 
> ...


----------

